# shampoo/conditioner/detangler suggestions



## midnightoreocookie

Hello friends, could anyone out there give me some suggestions for brands of shampoo/conditioner/detangler to use on our 8 month old?? We have been using baby shampoo on him, but he is getting really long and I think he might need an upgrade. We did buy him some detangler, but it was extremely fragrant, as he doesn't have that "dog-smell," just don't think that is necessary. We would also invite suggestions on what to avoid... 

Thank You! Danielle (Oreo's Mama)


----------



## TilliesMom

Hello! My Tillie is also 8 months old!! we got her from NORTH western Oregon in September! I am curious as to what everyone will suggest in the way of products to use on our pups! Tille has gone through the majority of blowing coat already, has Oreo? fun times. fun.times.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Welcome to the forum Danielle and Oreo! I am in Washington as well, but on the west side of the mountains - Longview. We travel through Ellensburg on our way to Mt. a couple of times a year. 

I am not sure you will get a general consensus regarding your shampoo/conditioner/grooming spray question. It seems that although one shampoo/conditioner will work well on one dog's coat, it may not work that well on another - even in the same household. So you may have to experiment a bit. This comes from someone whose bathtub where I bathe Augie is lined with shampoos - no exaggeration! 

At the moment, we are using Nature's Specialties (we order it from the company) Plum Silky shampoo and Plum Tastic conditioner. Also Nature's Specialties Quicker Slicker occasionally as a grooming spray, although I believe it may have silicone in it so try to use it sparingly. They say silicone dries the Havanese coats if used too frequently. I have also used and like Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing Shampoo, as well as Plush Puppy Shampoos. Several on the forum like Coat Handlers Conditioner. And many like Isle of Dog products. There are more that aren't coming to me at the moment.

If you want to do a search of the grooming section, there have been several threads about shampoos and grooming products.


----------



## Thumper

The best thing you can do is weekly conditioning at this point, stay on top of the brushing and combing and get through the blowing coat stage as best you can.

Alot of people like Isle of dogs, its kind of expensive, imo and not 'all that', but that's just me, I change shampoos and conditioners pretty often and right now we are using juicy couture, which I found at TJ maxx for a steal  it smells WONDERFUL, prior to that, usually stuff from here:

http://www.showdogstore.com/

They have a pretty good selection of good poos/ and conditioners

Kara


----------



## LeighaMason

I got this email from showdogstore.com today for 10% off shampoo and conditioner. This is where I get Pure Paws shampoo and conditioner from, I am really liking it so far..

10% Code!
During checkout enter the following Coupon code: SHCD10


----------



## LilyMyLove

Hello,
I am super sensitive to smells, and I think its a little much for the dogs too (they have 20x the olfactory glands) so I have been really happy with Earthbath. They sell it at Petco and on Amazon now and have lots of different shampoos including unscented and the conditioner has a very light almond scent.

http://www.earthbath.com/dogs/shampoo/pints.php

Amazon.com: Earthbath All Natural Oatmeal and Aloe Shampoo, 16-Ounce: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## midnightoreocookie

Thank you so much for all your input!!! 

It looks as though I will have plenty of options to try, and as people said, their coats are unique! We're in dry, hot, & cold Eastern Washington, it is still snowing and going from low 20's to probably 50's during some days, can't deside if it's winter or spring... 

I think Oreo is "blowing coat," but I'm not quite sure exactly what that is yet?? His hair does seem to be transitioning to a silkier, softer hair on his rear, legs, and chest, but his back and head are still very fluffy and significantly dryer. We got Oreo in Tillamook Oregon and are delighted with him! 

Glad to have found this forum, very helpful and supportive indeed 

Brush-a, Brush-a, Brush-a!!! Danielle & Oreo


----------



## TilliesMom

woah.... "midnightoreocookie" ... Tillie is Named after "Tillie the Tillamook cow"! she came from BAY CITY, OR.... any chance your Hav did too!!?? we could have siblings!!!
Tille started blowing her coat in early January and is nearly done, right now she seems to be shedding her puppy hair from her EARS as they are matting horribly... but everything else seems to be over the worst of it!


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I usually use Pure Paws and order it from their web site. I really like the conditioner in the jar. I've also used Isle of Dogs. A distributer lives about 45 minutes away and I also see her at the shows I go to. I agree each dog has different hair and have tried about everything but these two have worked the best on all the different hair, especially the Pure Paws.


----------



## evaofnc

My mother in law gave us bottles of Isle of Dogs shampoo and conditioner. Eva's coat feels amazing afterwards but she smells very strongly of honey for a few days after. I guess there's worse things she could smell like but I was very surprised by that when we washed her the other day lol.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

When we boarded Augie last Sept, the boarding place (which also has a grooming business), brushed him out before we picked him up and used an Isle of Dog grooming spray of some kind. Holy cow, did he smell strong. I am not sure how he could stand to be near himself! It did fade after a day or so and then it wasn't too bad. It did leave his hair feeling wonderful and easy to comb for several days. The reason I haven't bought any IOD is because of that strong smell we experienced with him. I didn't even want to hold him when we first brought him home from there - it was pretty offensive to my nose.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Don't want to hijack the thread, but would Pure Paws be good for a curly coat? I am not really sure that Lizzie's coat is curly, but it looks like it wants to cord itself and it is "wiry"-on her back. Looks dry all the time. I have been using Tropiclean from the pet store. I was also using Ice on Ice to comb her out until I was told it had cones in it which is bad for their hair. Does Pure Paws have a strong scent?http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34708&stc=1&d=1298580644


----------



## gsweenie

I have similar with Button - and he scratches and chews to make matters worse. He looks like a cotton ball right now ..:frusty:. any suggestions for dry curly hair ???? help???? :bathbaby:


----------



## Narwyn

I generally use Coat Handler Shampoo + Conditioner (they have a super-cleaning shampoo and a gentler shampoo), and like their anti-stat/detangling grooming spray, too. The other one I like is the Chris Christenson Day by Day shampoo and conditioner. None of these have a strong smell IMO


----------



## garelickd

I have a new puppy as well. I have just run out of the shampoo that came with her. Can I shampoo her with baby shampoo?


----------



## krandall

garelickd said:


> I have a new puppy as well. I have just run out of the shampoo that came with her. Can I shampoo her with baby shampoo?


Baby shampoo is very drying. I'd buy a good dog shampoo. I use Biogroom products. They are available locally or over the internet. (They have them at Petsmart) They are gentle, leave Kodi's coat looking and smelling great, and are not expensive.

I use Biogroom Superwhite Shampoo, and Biogroom Silk Conditioner. But there are other formulations of both shampoo and conditioners.


----------



## pjewel

I have used IOD products, PlumSilky, Quicker Slicker, and TropiClean (which the latest groomer has been using). All good. You have to see what works best for your dog.


----------



## Ellie NY

Tresemme Remoisturize Conditioner is the BOMB! 

I've been using Pantene conditioner on Eli for months. We ran out so I grabbed my daughters conditioner (the one I use is specifically for color treated hair and I thought it might be bad for him). I have never seen his coat look so fluffy, silky, and manageable. It's never felt so soft either! I'm in love with Tresemme.


----------



## Thumper

Hmm.. I have never tried Tresemme (my husband uses it, so I'll have to give it a try next time)

I used pantene for several months on Gucci and LOVE how her coat looked, but I had to switch because of the build up, so we are on Dog shampoo right now, Juicy couture and another brand from the showdogstore (can't recall the name)
I guess like people, switching it up every so often is good for the coat?

Kara


----------



## Ellie NY

Thumper said:


> Hmm.. I have never tried Tresemme (my husband uses it, so I'll have to give it a try next time)
> 
> I used pantene for several months on Gucci and LOVE how her coat looked, but I had to switch because of the build up, so we are on Dog shampoo right now, Juicy couture and another brand from the showdogstore (can't recall the name)
> I guess like people, switching it up every so often is good for the coat?
> 
> Kara


I still use doggy shampoo, the kind that's made for allergy sufferers, so I can't vouch for Tresemme shampoo but the Remoisturize Conditioner is fabulous. He's received so many compliments on our walks and one of my friends mentioned how bright and white he looks.


----------



## Atomickittyn

Would you consider Pure Paws Oatmeal & Aloe Vera a hypoallergenic shampoo? Yoyo seems to have a very sensitive coat and has reacted badly to most commercial shampoos that we have bought in pet stores. We have been using a specially medicated shampoo purchased online but after forgetting to take his shampoo when we went to the groomer, he came back with a gloriously glossy coat without any adverse effects, so now we're thinking he doesn't actually need the "special" shampoo.



Becky Chittenden said:


> I usually use Pure Paws and order it from their web site. I really like the conditioner in the jar. I've also used Isle of Dogs. A distributer lives about 45 minutes away and I also see her at the shows I go to. I agree each dog has different hair and have tried about everything but these two have worked the best on all the different hair, especially the Pure Paws.


----------

